# smaller boards = better rotation?



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

theorist said:


> hi. thanks for reading this! i have been struggling with getting my 360s down and can't seem to finish the rotation. i have a capita horrorscope 147. i am a male and i weight 142lbs. and am 5'5".
> 
> when i tried on my friends board (girl) who rides a capita SMF 143, i can get the full rotation in.
> 
> ...


Could be the board weight more than size. Also check your stance. If you're rocking a 24" stance then you're going to have a hard time getting it around.


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

hi mooz! thanks for the reply. i am rocking a 23.5 stance. didn't realize that stance could factor into this. interesting!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

theorist said:


> hi mooz! thanks for the reply. i am rocking a 23.5 stance. didn't realize that stance could factor into this. interesting!


Way too wide for your height. There's your issue.


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

Mooz said:


> Way too wide for your height. There's your issue.


center baseplate to center baseplate what should i be?


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

theorist said:


> center baseplate to center baseplate what should i be?


I'd say 20.5-21.5. Play around and see where you're comfortable. 21.5 might be too big for that board though.


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks. i adjusted it. feels weird but obviously i have been riding 23.5 for years so i guess i'll have to get used to being at 22.

i'm glad someone told me that my stance was too wide. i never thought to think of that.

i am assuming i will lose some buttering ability with the adjustment?

thanks!


----------



## QReuCk (Feb 8, 2010)

Actually, 22 is still wide for someone of your height.
Basically, the wide stance has a purpose, and it's not style: it helps you staying centered on your board.
I don't think you will suffer from a 22" stance for buttering. It could even help you get more off-centered.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

As stated a wide stance isn't something you do to butter. It's what you setup when you can't stay centered. Also at your height you are BEGGING for a knee injury that wide. Take it down a notch. 22 is too wide. Go with 21 and see how that works for you on the snow.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Generally, yea. Shorter and lighter is easier to maneuver. I'm 5'11" and I had a 167 Rossi, now I have 156 and its a world of difference.


----------



## theorist (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks guys. i moved it so now i'm exactly at 20.

unfortunately i don't have the option to stay true twin set up at 20.5 so i chose to opt for a twin with a 20 width. i'm going to check it out.

i'm appreciative of the advice.

my friends always told me, "hey if you want to butter, you need to MAX out your stance, but i see your logic.

i'll report back soon.

hopefully 23.5 -> 20 isn't too drastic!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

theorist said:


> hi mooz! thanks for the reply. i am rocking a 23.5 stance. didn't realize that stance could factor into this. interesting!


Yeah stance width might be your issue I'm 6' tall and 210 pounds riding 161 wides. I ride a 24" stance. 23.5" waaaaay too big for you probably!


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

this may be a dumb question but this is measured from the very center of each baseplate disc correct?


----------



## myst1calblu3 (Jan 4, 2011)

l burke l said:


> this may be a dumb question but this is measured from the very center of each baseplate disc correct?


Correct. From center to center.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

theorist said:


> thanks guys. i moved it so now i'm exactly at 20.
> 
> unfortunately i don't have the option to stay true twin set up at 20.5 so i chose to opt for a twin with a 20 width. i'm going to check it out.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie it's going to feel weird at first. If you don't like it head up to 21.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't go too narrow or you'll look like a noob.


----------

